# After 1,000 trips, what REALLY suck about driving.



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> Overall, I like my job.


r u sure? Reading your note............um, er, ah.....well....ok!


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

SHalester said:


> r u sure? Reading your note............um, er, ah.....well....ok!


I worked in retail and a few other jobs about 6 years. I like working for myself. When I worked, people always told me what to do, and it was either do it or get fired.

Working Uber, if someone tells me to do something and I don't want to, I can decline it without much worry. 
I also can work when I want to, not get fired if I take time off for being sick, etc.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> I also can work when I want to, not get fired if I take time off for being sick, etc.


amen and me too. Tho I worked for 32yrs in a w2 job with a manager(s). Retired from that. RS is easy compared. IN Calif so AB5 might wreck some of the freedoms I enjoy doing this as a time thing vs a money thing.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> Just popped my 1,000 trip cherry this week.
> 
> 1. Uber charges PAX in my town the same per-mile fee as arriving to them as they do dropping them off. Yet despite this, I get paid PEANUTS if I drive 5 miles to get someone and only have to drive them a few blocks. The per mile is 99 cents each way.
> 
> ...


The only good thing about Iowa is that Walmart pickups are 25 mile rides.

You get 5-stars for smelling like manure in Iowa.

Every cornfield doubles as a Holiday restroom.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

200k is still small imho.

your pool of riders isnt much


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It becomes less okay when you incur that first $2-3k mechanical problem that came out of nowhere and you don’t have the money to pay for it.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Canaddar said:


> I can't remember what they call it, but it is shown on its on separate line in the pay break down.


Are you complaining about this?

Getting paid more than minimum wage to do nothing, literally, nothing and you're complaining?

You can get fired from retail for doing nothing.

Doing nothing is much easier than stocking shelves or running a register.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uberdise said:


> 3. All of the promotions, quests, etc are for the Quad Cities, Uber has ONLY done promos in my area for EATS, and they suck. It takes an hour and 15 minutes to get to the QC area, so it's not worth going there for promos, not to mention some parts of QC are sketchy as hell.


In theory, your cost of living is significantly less than in a big city. Since you're not in a "big city", there are fewer pax, and fewer rides, and you make less money.

I could make a buttload more money if I moved to SF or NYC, but my cost of living would skyrocket.


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

Congrats you kinda summed it up.

Bigger metro areas produce more $$$ & more great rides. But as one said, cost of living is high, which .63/mile & .13/minute will keep you in the dog house.

I’ve met great people, but it gets super old after so many rides.


I finally stopped the POOL crap & and I get another PING soon after !!! Just not worth the aggravation of cheap passengers wishing they were in a private ride. Not to mention they are unappreciative Tired of it !!


BEST SAID “Uber is a bridge, not a home”

....thx for the update. Truly is a common experience. Helps if you like people (I do most of the time)... but the best days are when no one is in my car !!! Just love it !!


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Passed 1000 rides this year as well. I stopped driving around looking for pings awhile ago. Now I barely leave my house unless there is a surge. You have to eventually get good at knowing where they will be and when.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberdise said:


> It's not the best pay, but for literally sitting on my ass and driving around, I can't complain.


Your asinine closing statement shows you shouldn't have bothered writing the "article".

It appears that after writing the piece you shoved a fistfull of Stockholm Syndrome pills in your mouth and washed them down with Uber Kool Aid. That would explain your lame closing statement.

It's bad enough that Uber totally disrespects the work their drivers do, it's even worse when a driver does it.

You claim to have completed 1000 rides, yet your comment shows you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> Working Uber, if someone tells me to do something and I don't want to, I can decline it without much worry.


You are one false compliant away from being deactivated.
This forum is full of deactivation examples.


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> You are one false compliant away from being deactivated.
> This forum is full of deactivation examples.


Let me clarify. Someone tells me to do something that is not WITHIN REASON.
Such as:
1. Trying to fit more pax than seat belts.
2. Trying to get a ride for a baby and no car seat.
3. Asking me to go through the already long line at Taco Bell during peak surge on Sat night.
4. Wanting to smoke cigs or drink beer in my car.
5. Wanting me to drive them back to their house for no tip, cash, etc. Literally for free. If you live a block away, no problem. 2-3 miles?? Hell naw.
6. Wanting me to wait in the parking lot while they spend 30 minutes shopping for groceries, after I already ended the ride.
7. Asking me to "borrow da aux cord" on a .1 mile trip.
8. Asking me to pick their son/daughter up from middle school (should have called CPS on them, who asks a complete stranger to pick their kid up?) or asking me to pickup an minor in general without an adult in the ride.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> 3. All of the promotions, quests, etc are for the Quad Cities, Uber has ONLY done promos in my area for EATS, and they suck. It takes an hour and 15 minutes to get to the QC area, so it's not worth going there for promos, not to mention some parts of QC are sketchy as hell.


Where are you from? Dubuque? LaSalle-Peru?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Uberdise said:


> Just popped my 1,000 trip cherry this week.
> 
> 1. Uber charges PAX in my town the same per-mile fee as arriving to them as they do dropping them off. Yet despite this, I get paid PEANUTS if I drive 5 miles to get someone and only have to drive them a few blocks. The per mile is 99 cents each way.
> 
> ...


That's a whole lot of sucking there
If you dont like it you should quit !!
Go out with a big bang !!!!!
Really get into it maybe create some kinda spectacle in a public place so
you make sure you get deactivated
Then post a pic on here with some prohibited material in it so you get permanently banned from here too


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> Let me clarify. Someone tells me to do something that is not WITHIN REASON.
> Such as:
> 1. Trying to fit more pax than seat belts.
> 2. Trying to get a ride for a baby and no car seat.
> ...


Let me clarify. Some PAX will wants to ride for free or wouldn't like you told them and complain to Uber that you appear DUI then you're immediately deactivated for a few days when they investigate.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

SHalester said:


> r u sure? Reading your note............um, er, ah.....well....ok!


Sounds like the perfect &#128028;


----------



## Mgibby (Oct 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> r u sure? Reading your note............um, er, ah.....well....ok!


are you kidding me I only get 0.624 cents a mile
and 0.13 cents a minute and have over 3 years with uber over 1500 5 star trips and yes i cancel as soon as the timer is up too


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Uberdise said:


> Just popped my 1,000 trip cherry this week.
> 
> 1. Uber charges PAX in my town the same per-mile fee as arriving to them as they do dropping them off. Yet despite this, I get paid PEANUTS if I drive 5 miles to get someone and only have to drive them a few blocks. The per mile is 99 cents each way.
> 
> ...


So, in a nutshell, Uber works great. Right? Thought so.
&#128526;


----------



## Frank White Philly (Jan 15, 2020)

Your number 10 is KEY!!! Man listen. If the pax is republican, so am I. If the pax is democrat, so am I. If the person starts telling me conspiracy theories, I agree with them. If they are athiest, so am I, if they are religious, so am I. If they hate or like Trump, so do I. If they are vegan, I surprisingly just began a vegan diet. You get the point. You have to play these peoples games. At the end of the day, all it takes is one false report to get you deactivated. 

About once a month I'll get a false report of taking a wrong turn or something like that. It's all BS. It's the rider trying to get a free ride. I always use Uber's map unless the pax asks me to take a different route. My response to them is, "if you know a faster or different route to your location, don't be afraid to let me know!"

I NEVER pick up super drunk people ever since a chick barfed in my ride after she was wasted at 3pm in the afternoon! 

I don't curse unless pax curses first. I always greet the pax and say hello, how was your day, yada, yada, yada. That doubles as a test to know if they want to talk or not. If I get one word responses, I turn the radio up to grandma-safe volume and just drive. If they seem like they want to talk, I'll ask them about their day and expand on that.

Please my friends. We should all buy stock in OZIUM. It's as much required as a dashcam and common sense is. It will eliminate all odors of alcohol, smoke, marijuana, funk, and any other smell you can think of, within minutes. Park. Turn off your air or heat. Roll up your windows. Get out of your car. Spray a good amount into your car and close the door. Wait 3-5 minutes and continue your day. After Ozium, I spray my favorite scent into the car and I'm good until the next funky pax. 

Program your radio and save the stations to match your pax. Sorry, but you can never please pool pax!

I'm sorry, but I don't offer the pax ANYTHING! No water, no charger cables, no nothing. I do have an apple charger but I don't let pool pax use it. I only let UberX connect to my Bluetooth if it's a longer ride (20 minutes plus).

I don't do anything for the pax for free. PERIOD. 

Im a fairly big guy and I work LE as my regular job. I rarely get disrespectful pax. I've only had 3 in almost 3000 rides.


----------



## Sammy Harrington (Dec 14, 2019)

Ubereats is great.


----------



## NASCAR3 (Jan 15, 2020)

1000 trips? Yikes, I'll be deep into collecting pension and SS if I ever get THAT far. Heck, might be forever just to get enough rides to generate 500 ratings. About 1/3 of my rides don't even rate. Afraid it means tip?
🤷‍♂️


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

yeah he needs to do uber eats for full power


----------



## Frank White Philly (Jan 15, 2020)

GreatOrchid said:


> yeah he needs to do uber eats for full power


The burning question is, how much will he power up by doing Uber Eats? Voltron level power up? Tranzor-Z level power up? Lion-O level power up? He-Man level power up? Or Super Saiyan Goku level power up?

Thinker statue man and the Eye of Thundera want to know

&#128514;

It's all in jest &#128514;


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Damn you Yanks get ripped a new ahole by Uber.
What pathetic rates you get paid in the Greatest Country on Earth.
Damn.



Frank White Philly said:


> Your number 10 is KEY!!! Man listen. If the pax is republican, so am I. If the pax is democrat, so am I. If the person starts telling me conspiracy theories, I agree with them. If they are athiest, so am I, if they are religious, so am I. If they hate or like Trump, so do I. If they are vegan, I surprisingly just began a vegan diet. You get the point. You have to play these peoples games. At the end of the day, all it takes is one false report to get you deactivated.


Damn, you must be real flexible reaching for your ankles day in and day out. Never heard a man take so much up the bung hole for $5/hr. Damn. Make America Great Again - no friggin chance with this attitude - have some self respect dude.


----------



## Frank White Philly (Jan 15, 2020)

ghrdrd said:


> Damn you Yanks get ripped a new ahole by Uber.
> What pathetic rates you get paid in the Greatest Country on Earth.
> Damn.
> 
> ...


Nah man. It's not about that. It's about protecting yourself against false reports. I don't like talking politics, religion, sex, or any sensitive topics with pax. But sometimes you will get a pax that will try to talk to you about said topics. If you say please I don't want to talk about that, you're getting a false report and a one star. You try to offer a viewpoint opposite theirs? You're getting a one star. So don't mistake knowing how to work the pax as being equal to kissing tail or lacking self respect. It's about working the system.


----------



## GumballWaterson (Jan 17, 2020)

Uberdise said:


> The per mile is 99 cents each way.


I get 0*.*7657 mile */ *0*.*1278 minute. I wish I got *.*99


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Frank White Philly said:


> Your number 10 is KEY!!! Man listen. If the pax is republican, so am I. If the pax is democrat, so am I. If the person starts telling me conspiracy theories, I agree with them. If they are athiest, so am I, if they are religious, so am I. If they hate or like Trump, so do I. If they are vegan, I surprisingly just began a vegan diet. You get the point. You have to play these peoples games. At the end of the day, all it takes is one false report to get you deactivated.
> 
> About once a month I'll get a false report of taking a wrong turn or something like that. It's all BS. It's the rider trying to get a free ride. I always use Uber's map unless the pax asks me to take a different route. My response to them is, "if you know a faster or different route to your location, don't be afraid to let me know!"
> 
> ...


Peppermint oil is way better than Ozium.

Riders are learning the puke game. They get it together enough just to get in the car, then they start yacking it up.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Are you complaining about this?
> 
> Getting paid more than minimum wage to do nothing, literally, nothing and you're complaining?
> 
> ...


doing nothing? he lives in iowa dude. we get snow in half of america, a girl in our city's forum posted about how a guy got stabbed to death pinned against her truck last weekend, we got accident causing idiots that will gladly land you and your pax in the hospital or morgue if you're not paying attention at all times, there's rapey pax, there's beer muscles pax, there's no bouncer to help out...the list goes on. take a look at some you tube videos of rs drivers getting fatally tailboned by drunk drivers, there's many. what danger is there in retail?



Frank White Philly said:


> Your number 10 is KEY!!! Man listen. If the pax is republican, so am I. If the pax is democrat, so am I. If the person starts telling me conspiracy theories, I agree with them. If they are athiest, so am I, if they are religious, so am I. If they hate or like Trump, so do I. If they are vegan, I surprisingly just began a vegan diet. You get the point. You have to play these peoples games. At the end of the day, all it takes is one false report to get you deactivated.
> 
> About once a month I'll get a false report of taking a wrong turn or something like that. It's all BS. It's the rider trying to get a free ride. I always use Uber's map unless the pax asks me to take a different route. My response to them is, "if you know a faster or different route to your location, don't be afraid to let me know!"
> 
> ...


dude you nailed it. first couple paragraphs we are on the same page to the tee. i load my car water holders but i'm the one who ends up drinking them anyways. maybe 4-6 a week get drunk by the pax. thats around 50 cents so i can handle that. no aux cords i just use google assistant on my other phone, pay $10/month for you tube premium and totally worth it. like the water it's more for me than the pax.

about the OZIUM, i use it too and can attest to it's effective neutral smell. i don't like using car freshners, sprays or anything that gives a smell other than neutral. i've only had to use it a few times and once was overnight, and the other 2 or three times i took a nice long timeout so it could really air out good. i don't like the chemicals in it. after i just wipe down with a soap water spray bc i prefer it personally over chemical sprays. you will really want to let your car air out for a while after using that stuff. it's got some ingredients that aren't so good for you. i wouldn't recommend spraying it while you're sitting in the car.

on another note, this is only going to be for some of you. i reinjured my elbow a few months ago and started overcompensating with my left arm when i started driving again and it had gotten to the point where the soreness was turning to pain. i got a cbd ointment at sprouts yesterday and it works like magic. a small bottle was $10 but it did what (over the counter) painkillers didn't. i might have had to miss thiss weekend but this stuff is great. the brand i got is called shikai and it has a picture of an outline of a guy with a red spot on his left shoulder, which ironically was where i was hurting. get it if you have any joint soreness, at $10 it seems pricey but i only used a couple tiny squeezes of it. if i use it every day it will last over 10 days easily.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I've got a nice 1k club jacket from LYFT... Sad I take about 3 Lyft rides a week now since they started screwing the driver at every turn...


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Best thing about working Uber - take as much sick leave and holiday leave as you want, no one will complain, hassle you or pay you for it.


----------

